# Generic MP4 player Format Error! Message



## ChinoDR (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,

I have a generic MP4 player (made in china) and for some how I am getting the following error message with mp3 files (Format Error). The weird thing is that it happens with all mp3 files after I transfer more than 10 songs to the player. Also, when I transfer or save any type of file into the player, it seems that the file is saved three times (same file) although when I disconect the player from the pc it shows only one ... 

See model although not sure if same brand:

http://cgi.ebay.com/4GB-SLIM-MP4-MP...14&_trkparms=72:1234|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1309

Please provide help ...

Thanks


----------

